# Immigration Offers Amnesty to Foreigners



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

There is an article in the Guadalajara Reporter this week that states amnesty is being offered to those in Mexico before November 9, 2012. Has anyone else heard of this? The article doesn't go into very much detail but seems to be legit.

Nothing was stated as to income requirements, etc. so it may not be a requirement for those who qualify within this category of people.

Not that it matters to me as I qualified under a legitimate category, but to many others this may be of great importance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> There is an article in the Guadalajara Reporter this week that states amnesty is being offered to those in Mexico before November 9, 2012. Has anyone else heard of this? The article doesn't go into very much detail but seems to be legit.
> 
> Nothing was stated as to income requirements, etc. so it may not be a requirement for those who qualify within this category of people.
> 
> Not that it matters to me as I qualified under a legitimate category, but to many others this may be of great importance.


Could you provide a link to the article?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Immigration offers amnesty to foreigners

Not much information in the article, but it definitely caught my attention.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> Immigration offers amnesty to foreigners
> 
> Not much information in the article, but it definitely caught my attention.


Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are some Spanish articles about this "Temporary Program for Migratory Regularization" (running from Jan. 2 -Dec. 31, 2015), with more of a focus on the many undocumented Central Americans in the country (no mention of NOB expats who have overstayed their visitor's permit by a few years...). I tried to find the link directly on SEGOB's website as mentioned in the articles, but I wasn't able to get the SEGOB website to open. 

There is no guarantee that those applying for regularization of their migratory status will be accepted. If their application is rejected, they have 30 days to leave Mexico (although if they launch an appeal, they may be able to stay longer). Persons who have been deported or used fraudulent documents are not allowed to apply. 

La Jornada: Lanzarán programa para regularizar a extranjeros que no tengan documentos

Preparan amnistía a ilegales

La Segob alista un programa para la regularización migratoria de extranjeros, según Reforma - 20minutos.com.mx


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

*Amnesty Regulations Published*



> The president made mention of a program to regularize or offer amnesty to people illegally in Mexico and the same came out in news sources in December, 2014. Since then, nothing was published in the Daily Federal Register and officials at the immigration offices had no idea what the program was about.
> 
> Today, January, 12, 2015 the first publication about the program was made in the Daily Federal Register and is to take effect tomorrow, January 13, 2015 and last until December 18, 2015.


Chapala/Guadalajara attorney Spencer McMullen has been kind enough to provide an English translation of the "amnesty" program regulations/policy, which become effective today (January 13, 2015). (Click on the underlined link to read the regulations.)


----------

